# Should I rescue an inbred cockatiel? Please Help!



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey, guys. Long time no post. But, summer is now officially over and I plan to become active once more on the forum. 

So, those of you who remember me may recall that I have one 'tiel, Oscar, a little DYC(ish) pied boy. Well, I've been wanting to get another bird for a while. After a lot of contemplation, I decided on the tried and true cockatiel. I jumped back and forth on where I'd want to get one, a breeder, rescue off of Craigslist, you know the drill. 

Yesterday, I saw this ad posted in my neighborhood. 
http://losangeles.ebayclassifieds.com/birds/reseda/cockatiel/?ad=29832109

I immediately felt SO sorry for these little guys in their overcrowded, dirty, ROUND (ugh!) cages. I asked for more pictures, and it only got worse. Many of the birds are plucked. I decided it was my duty to pick out one (only one, by decree of my parents, sadly) cockatiel to give a happier, healthier life. 

While talking to the seller, I learned that he/she originally got two cockatiels to be his/her pets, and then the birds began to breed. And breed. And then the offspring bred... WITH ONE ANOTHER! This person DOES NOT realize that this is inbreeding, nor that it's problematic! I now wonder if the partially bald lutinos I see in the pictures are only patchy because of inbreeding? 

So, I don't know what to do! I want to rescue one of these poor babies, but at the same time, I don't want to accrue hundreds of dollars of vet debt because of an inbred bird's medical anomalies. Nor do I want to have a bird that will die after a few years because of chromosomal defects! At the same time, though, I feel so sorry for these birds. They've had no say in their fate.

The person is bringing the "young ones" to my house tomorrow so I can pick one out. 

What do I do, guys??? Please help a sista out!

Also, wasn't really sure where to post this? Should've gone in cockatiel talk, now that I think about it. Sorry.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

if i were you i would  i'm not sure what genetic difficulties an inbred bird experiences, but so long as you don't breed and care for it ultra well (as i'm sure you do!) then i don't see the harm. unless you want a little baby of course.
let us know how it goes! poor babies - it'd be awesome if you could rehome one


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! Those photos make me want to cry. 
How do you decide.
Sorry, I am not familiar with inbreeding.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Such a hard decision , Wish I could help ! Those poor babies don't even really live in a cage they live in a prison . If they did not want babies why put a box up for them sometimes I just don't understand what some people are thinking


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think if your head and heart are telling you to help, you should. No matter what else happens, you are giving one of them a much better home than they have now. Keep us posted.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

When they bring them to your house, keep them away from your current bird! Locked away with a towel stuffed under the door..keep your bird safe from their possible diseases. Then keep the new bird separate for 30-60 days.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely do quarantine and get a vet check, since the health history is unknown and conditions are poor at this point. But I wouldn't let the inbreeding stop you. I have at least one inbred bird, and another who likely has genetic defects. The truth is that there's no way to know how the inbreeding might or might not affect the birds, but there's no guarantee that a bird who isn't inbred wouldn't have health issues, you know? We can only do our best to provide good care.


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

I just looked at the eBay posting. Perfect condition? Ha! Poor babies.

You have a very big heart and I'm so glad that you are willing to step in to help. And it is great that you are thinking things through, rather than acting on impulse. 

I agree that when she brings the babies over tomorrow, make sure your birds are far away. Quarantine is going to be a must with the new guy. You may even consider the 90-day route, or else have your vet do a very thorough check. How old are these babies? Is it likely that they will regress in their weaning with the environment change?

About inbreeding issues, I am certainly not an expert with that on birds. But I have had some experience with other animals with this problem and things will likely transfer over. Make sure you take your time in examining them. Don't let her rush you. Look for bald patches versus plucking. Also, look at the vents and around the cere. Is there discharge? Are the eyes clear? Can they track you properly with sight? Can they hear clearly? Can they walk correctly? Fly? Are the beak, wings, or feet malformed? Can they perch and climb properly? Sadly, most babies with serious internal issues from inbreeding don't survive infancy, especially if the parents are overworked trying to feed multiple siblings. External problems _may_ be a sign of more serious internal ones, but not always and internal problems _usually_ are paired with external ones. Try offering the babies millet to see if they eat. Look at the poop to see if it is discolored. If possible, try to handle them to see if they are aggressive, skittish (beyond the normal fear in a new environment), or if they are curious and approachable. Plucked feathers usually will grow back in, so keep that in mind. He or she may look terrible now, but with a good diet and a safe place to live, that will change. I would however, look at the current feather quality, keeping diet in mind. Are a lot of the feathers malformed? Missing? Ragged?

You know what a healthy bird should look and act like, so use that experience when evaluating the babies. After the seller leaves however, make sure to give your hands a thorough wash and change clothes. You may also want to give the space the babies were in a good wipe down and quick vacuum before bringing your birds back in the room. Just to be safe. A vet check will probably be a good idea, for your health, the new baby's health, and your current birds as well. Trust your instincts when it comes to evaluating the babies and make the best choice for you and your particular situation, especially financially. You are doing a great thing. Best of luck and let us know how things turn out!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Any time anybody asks, should they rescue a bird, I say YES! ABSOLUTELY! The world needs more people like you.  Can you imagine the difference you could make to one of these babies? You can change their whole world.

Of course, you do need to be financially prepared in case there are health issues resulting from the inbreeding. Most likely he/she will live a normal life, just won't be as genetically strong as other birds. And I would definitely recommend a vet check, preferably with bloodwork/disease testing. It's great to quarantine but few people's homes are set up for TRUE quarantine and it's good to know right off the bat if there's anything wrong.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate that cage why do they insist on making those
And those perches are disgusting
Poor baby.. take him


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I wonder if he still breeds them? In the pictures there is a nest box
Poor babies! I want to help them out


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

take him. heck id take one if i didnt live on the other side of the US....  poor babies  sending thoughts out to them all 

EDIT: is i was gutsy enough id say just send me one in the mail.... that person should have the animal patrol brought down on them. thats horrible in the short time ive had my tiels ive fallen in love with them and wouldnt DREAM of doing that to them or someone trying to.


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

How did things go? Do you have a new baby?


----------

